# Feature rich cabby for 120$



## Minion (Mar 18, 2012)

See this link
RAIDMAX::Agusta


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2012)

this one shouldn't have any problem taking in some high coolers unlike Phantom.


----------



## Minion (Mar 18, 2012)

yes pretty good for its price.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 18, 2012)

availability??


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 18, 2012)

ZERO in INDIA.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 19, 2012)

you must be kidding me.that giant for $120.This cabinet will turn opponents in to dust.


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 19, 2012)

there is no dealer in india.


----------



## Minion (Mar 19, 2012)

yes sukesh1090,

This will surely turn opponent to dust here is the link you can find more info
Maximum PC | Raidmax Unveils New Gundam-Themed Agusta Gaming Chasis


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 19, 2012)

from where are you planning to buy that cabby?
no dealer is there in india

if that thing sells for $120(~Rs. 6000) here in india then there will be a  buying frenzy


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 19, 2012)

^ If any $120 PC part was available in India only for 6000/- it would be hot seller, which apparently, won't happen anytime soon, even in distant future.


----------

